# RCI resorts on approved list for DVC



## mlsmn

Does anybody have a list of DVC approved RCI resorts?

or  a link to a list?


----------



## alwysonvac

http://dvc.rci.com/RDGateway/Functi...L=/RDGateway/RCI_RDGIndex?body=RCI_RDGLanding


----------



## EAM

*Approved or actually available?*

Is this the list of all approved resorts regardless of availability or a list of the currently available resorts?


----------



## tombo

If this is a total of the approved resorts, DVC or RCI (or both) are ripping you off. I checked a couple of areas I am knowledgable about, and there are several resorts available that didn't warrant any rating while several Gold Crown resorts aren't even offered.

Examples:
Daytona Beach you have only 2 resorts, a non rated catalina club and a silver crown sunrise beach club. You don't get access to the 2 best which are the Gold Crown Tropic Shores and the Gold Crown Worldmark Ocean Walk and Wyndham Ocean Walk.

In New Orleans you only get 2 choices, one gold crown and a silver crown. You don't even get access to the brand new Wyndham La Belle Maison which opened in October. With only 2choices good luck on getting a popular week in the big easy (Mardi Gras, Jazz Fest, Sugar Bowl etc), it is hard enough with 8 or more resorts to choose from.

In Destin you can access the Club Intrawest (gold crown) and the Holiday Beach Resort phase 2 (Gold crown), but you can't access the gold crown Wyndham Beach Street Cottages, the Wyndham Majestic Sun, the Wyndham Bay Club 2, or the Bay Club of Sandestin. You also can't stay in the Holiday Beach resort phase one which is an older silver crown, but it is the only oceanfront resort in Destin (besides Phase 2 which ius across the parking lot from the ocean but is newer, nicer, and does have good views).

In Panama City you get the new Wyndham, the almost new Tropical Breeze (both really good) and the final choice is a not rated Ocean Towers Beach Club but you don't have access to the gold crown Orange Lake on the bay. There is also the Hospitality rated Landmark Holiday Beach resort (much better than the Ocean Towers IMO) with all rooms ocean front that you won't have access to.

The access to the Gatlinburg area is good with the best resorts available (although I think most would find Gatlinburg Town Square an acceptable resort if it was available).

I hope the options available to DVC exchangers with RCI are better in the rest of the country than  the choices available to DVC in the areas I am familiar with. Why would RCI and DVC decide that some resorts that don't even rate are acceptable exchanges while other Gold Crown resorts at the same location don't make the list? Wouldn't it be better for DVC members to have a DVC recommended list of exchanges but still have the option to exchange for any resort RCI has if they want to? I have seen several nice Gold Crown resorts that for some reason DVC members are excluded from trading for in the above list. If the list was recommended rather than mandatory, DVC members could have a lot more options that they could trade for at their own peril. Trading for a resort not on the list would let DVC and RCI take no blame for non approved trades while still allowing DVC members full access to all RCI has to offer.


----------



## EAM

I was surprised that so few Wyndhams were on the list, but if it is just the ones that have been both deposited by Wyndham and also approved by Disney, it makes more sense.


----------



## alwysonvac

EAM said:


> Is this the list of all approved resorts regardless of availability or a list of the currently available resorts?



The DVC link states "View RCI Destinations" therefore I believe this is the list of all approved resorts regardless of availability.


----------



## rickandcindy23

I am surprised at the very short list of resorts, too.  Even more incentive for owners of DVC to rent out their points and not exchange them, so less inventory in RCI than there was in II.


----------



## klynn

We took the DVC tour 10 days ago.  I remember being told there will be a collection of RCI resorts that DVC members would be able to choose from.  He said the change from II to RCI was totally made by upper mangement.  He also said the RCI contract is only for one year so if things don't work out they may go back to II.


----------



## Twinkstarr

rickandcindy23 said:


> I am surprised at the very short list of resorts, too.  Even more incentive for owners of DVC to rent out their points and not exchange them, so less inventory in RCI than there was in II.



Perhaps if there is another big sales promotion with double developer points, doesn't hurt if you use the "free" points for an exchange, the deposits on RCI might not be what we were seeing on II.


----------



## rickandcindy23

klynn said:


> We took the DVC tour 10 days ago.  I remember being told there will be a collection of RCI resorts that DVC members would be able to choose from.  He said the change from II to RCI was totally made by upper mangement.  He also said the RCI contract is only for one year so if things don't work out they may go back to II.



Kerry, I would be very surprised if this is true.  Could be a salesperson that is not happy about the switch.  Because the transition from one exchange company to another is quite difficult, and the contracts are generally for 10 years, this would be a very unusual arrangement.  One year isn't enough time to judge how well RCI works for DVC owners.  

I actually hope it is true.  I figured out the II and DVC thing pretty well.


----------



## klynn

rickandcindy23 said:


> Kerry, I would be very surprised if this is true. Could be a salesperson that is not happy about the switch. Because the transition from one exchange company to another is quite difficult, and the contracts are generally for 10 years, this would be a very unusual arrangement. One year isn't enough time to judge how well RCI works for DVC owners.
> 
> I actually hope it is true. I figured out the II and DVC thing pretty well.


 
I would agree that the salesperson did not seem happy with the switch to RCI.


----------



## Amy

I think the link brings you only to resorts that are currently available somewhere in the RCI bank.  I say this because I just clicked on the link and I only see 1 choice in Destin for the Holiday Beach Resort, whereas tombo previously saw 2 choices, including the Club Intrawest.  Maybe we can test my theory out further by having different TUGgers check similar area over the coming weeks and see if the available resorts list changes.  I did check the other areas tombo noted and saw exactly the same things, but that could just mean those are the only resorts with at least one deposited week in the system right now.  I can't search the general RCI database to verify if a week at Club Intrawest in Destin is currently available in the system because I don't have any weeks to use for a search; perhaps someone else can do that?


----------



## rickandcindy23

I was trying to find the RCI Registry collection amongst those choices.  I didn't see any in the areas that interested me.   

Supposedly, the Registry Collection are fancy shmancy resorts that are hard to get into.  I have seen a couple of them for exchange, but there are additional fees for the extra services, like the chef coming into your unit to cook for your family.   Might be nice, but it isn't me.


----------



## Amy

rickandcindy23 said:


> I was trying to find the RCI Registry collection amongst those choices.  I didn't see any in the areas that interested me.
> 
> Supposedly, the Registry Collection are fancy shmancy resorts that are hard to get into.  I have seen a couple of them for exchange, but there are additional fees for the extra services, like the chef coming into your unit to cook for your family.   Might be nice, but it isn't me.



There is a separate link to the RCI Registry collection from the DVC member website (after you log in).  Let me see if that link works outside of the DVC member site.  I recall looking at the points exchanges and it was RIDICULOUS for the Registry collection.

EDITED to add:  Here you go:  http://www.dvctrc.com/


----------



## alwysonvac

Amy said:


> I think the link brings you only to resorts that are currently available somewhere in the RCI bank.  I say this because I just clicked on the link and I only see 1 choice in Destin for the Holiday Beach Resort, whereas tombo previously saw 2 choices, including the Club Intrawest.  Maybe we can test my theory out further by having different TUGgers check similar area over the coming weeks and see if the available resorts list changes.  I did check the other areas tombo noted and saw exactly the same things, but that could just mean those are the only resorts with at least one deposited week in the system right now.  I can't search the general RCI database to verify if a week at Club Intrawest in Destin is currently available in the system because I don't have any weeks to use for a search; perhaps someone else can do that?



Perhaps it was the way you searched for Destin. When I typed in Destin using the "SEARCH" option. I got one resort however when I pulled up all resorts under the "Florida Panhandle" location, I could see Club Intrawest-Sandestin (#6738)

I'm assuming DVC requested a list of resorts regardless of availability just like we had for interval - http://disney.intervalworld.com/web/cs?a=1500

NOTE: The DVC RCI website also has been showing a 459 count for RCI Any Award since 12/22.


----------



## tombo

Amy said:


> I think the link brings you only to resorts that are currently available somewhere in the RCI bank.  I say this because I just clicked on the link and I only see 1 choice in Destin for the Holiday Beach Resort, whereas tombo previously saw 2 choices, including the Club Intrawest.  Maybe we can test my theory out further by having different TUGgers check similar area over the coming weeks and see if the available resorts list changes.  I did check the other areas tombo noted and saw exactly the same things



Club Intrawest doesn't show up under Destin, you have to search the Florida Panhandle and it will show up.


----------



## Amy

Well, then, all I can say is bummer, the options are disappointing.


----------



## EAM

If DVC actually pulls Allen House in London, Manhattan Club in NYC, a number of locations in San Francisco, St. James at Beaver Creek, etc.,  I'm not too disappointed.


----------



## annenp

EAM said:


> Is this the list of all approved resorts regardless of availability or a list of the currently available resorts?



Is Hilton Vacation Club on the list??


----------



## annenp

alwysonvac said:


> http://dvc.rci.com/RDGateway/Functi...L=/RDGateway/RCI_RDGIndex?body=RCI_RDGLanding



If I own HGVC at Seaworld would I be able to exchange to DVC??


----------



## ciscogizmo1

While...  looking at the list, I realized most of the resorts on RCI are fine for those that like to condo timeshare.  On the outside most of the resorts looked like condos for residental living.  One that comes to mind in the Pacific Plaza (in Pacific Grove, CA).   Anyways... when I think of DVC I think RESORT.  All the resorts have a theme with a pool, restaurants, counter service, etc...  I feel DVC is like a destination and I think, most people would be disappointed with any trade to any resort in RCI or II because DVC is different.  However, in II at least you had the BIGGER hotel chains like Starwood, Marriott, Four Seasons, Hyatt, etc to fill that role.  In RCI it looks like you have Hilton, Worldmark to fill that role.  I guess, if and only if I were to trade my DVC unit it would be for location, location, location only.  And, I'd have to be desparate like the points were expiring.  The nice thing with DVC there are other options like staying in a DL hotel on points.  I've done that several times and I love that option.  Yes... I'm sure it is not a great deal but sometimes I get sick of renting and dealing with others.  Trust me I rent a lot.  Anyways... it will be interesting to see what people end up getting with RCI (especially with their internet reputation === I guess we'll find out if it is true).


----------



## icydog

I see a lot of Sanibel listings. I don't know if they will have availability but it's nice to see them there. Disney is doing the same thing they did with II. A short list of resorts for their members to choose from. Maybe they think we couldn't handle the full list.


----------



## icydog

annenp said:


> If I own HGVC at Seaworld would I be able to exchange to DVC??



Not if you are trading a Seaworld week, at least that's the way it has always been in the past.  If you can change your points for another location you may have a shot. Right now you cannot trade into DVC with another Orlando timeshare but that may have changed with the advent of RCI.. you never know.


----------



## icydog

*Maybe only a few resorts will be able to trade into DVC*

I wonder if these are the only resorts that can trade into DVC. The ones on the short list I mean.


----------



## icydog

There's only a few on HH and they are not my favorites.


----------



## Culli

icydog said:


> I see a lot of Sanibel listings. I don't know if they will have availability but it's nice to see them there. Disney is doing the same thing they did with II. A short list of resorts for their members to choose from. Maybe they think we couldn't handle the full list.



This is another reason I don't understand why DVC members would ever trade with their points.  Maybe if you are stuck can't use them or a once in lifetime thing.  But there are so much better options out there to trade with and you actually get to manage the trade not Disney.  I just don't get it


----------



## icydog

I personally like to trade with other owners for a new timesharing experience. I traded a BCV studio for a week in Feb at the Sanibel Cottages. We were both happy. I wish I could do that trade again. I am open to exchanges that get me into places I cannot get to on my own. Like places that don't have Marriotts. I also will try to find places I cannot get to with Bluegreen or DVC points. 

There is always the option to rent your points. That used to be lucrative but I have not had anything up for rent in months. I should start that again.


I should add that I had a good year at the end of 2007 and the beginning of 2008 and rented all my points. I won't get a new allotment until Sept 2009. Of course I can always borrow points-- but I am tired of continually being in a hole. I am going to wait until Sept 2009 to get back to being in the current year.


----------



## gjw007

icydog said:


> Not if you are trading a Seaworld week, at least that's the way it has always been in the past.  If you can change your points for another location you may have a shot. Right now you cannot trade into DVC with another Orlando timeshare but that may have changed with the advent of RCI.. you never know.



I believe this was a II restriction about not trading in from resorts within 50 miles of WDW.  RCI to the best of my knowledge doesn't enforce this trading restriction as I have traded Orlando area resorts for Orlando area resorts.  The unknown here is what is in DVC contract as there are individual choices here as some resorts may choose to have this enforced.  The rationale I was given was that the RCI resorts in the areas liked the exchanges from the area as it brought in more potential buyers.


----------



## lawgs

gjw007 said:


> I believe this was a II restriction about not trading in from resorts within 50 miles of WDW.  RCI to the best of my knowledge doesn't enforce this trading restriction as I have traded Orlando area resorts for Orlando area resorts.  The unknown here is what is in DVC contract as there are individual choices here as some resorts may choose to have this enforced.  The rationale I was given was that the RCI resorts in the areas liked the exchanges from the area as it brought in more potential buyers.



currently per RCI VC there is a 30 mile radius restriction on resorts for trading into DVC using RCI


----------



## Lisa P

The linked webpage says to "Call Member Services to check availability."  So this is apparently just a limited listing of potential destinations, using RCI's web interface to search/look at options.

I don't see anything remotely near Anaheim, as an alternative for a Disneyland vacation, rather than the higher points cost of nightly stays at Disneyland Hotel or the new, small DVC there.

Don't see Wyndham Alexandria for Washington DC visitors - it's a great urban location that I'd think would interest some DVCers.

Don't see WorldMark San Francisco - excellent urban location and resort.

The Hilton and Wyndham locations in Las Vegas and Hawaii are included.  So I'd _think_ that someone who wants to use HGVC points or Wyndham points to trade into DVC ought to have no problem.  Though, apparently, some have been unable to snag a DVC match by using Wyndham points in RCI Weeks so far, even though there have been sightings.  It remains to be seen whether this is a temporary issue or not... maybe larger points amounts are needed?

There are no Orlando area listings at all, just as they did with II.  This eliminates the option of trading out and staying offsite when DVC is booked solid during prime holidays, high DVC points.  It remains to be seen whether DVC's decision to limit their Members' access to area resorts will somehow translate into a new policy for RCI, of restricting RCI members from trading their Orlando weeks into DVC or not.  If this shows up online in black and white, it'd be more convincing (and concerning) than the comments of one RCI VC.  It'd indicate a change in RCI policy.

As a past HHI Marriott owner, I was restricted from trading that week through II into DVC's HHI resort.  But RCI's HHI owners may do so now, if they want to try the themed resort, since there are so few RCI HHI resorts on the beach.  At least the DVC there has a beach house with a shuttle over there during the daytime.  Staying off-beach is fine for us when it's too cool for beach swimming anyway and the beach is rather windy.

Very interesting linked page, Alwysonvac.  Will be curious to see if or how it changes over time, as DVC Members request additions to the resort list or comment on their exchange experiences.


----------



## spiceycat

tombo said:


> the final choice is a not rated Ocean Towers Beach Club



this resort is next door to the Holiday Inn that has the spring break party.

plus unlike some of the others in PCB - the adult only has be 23 - not 25 or 28 like the others require.

it is a party resort.

think a number of the RCI choices were like that - near something that they hope DVC members would like to do.

these timeshares don't need a high rating - they have what DVC has - location.

so if that Holiday Inn was not next door - it would not be on the list (my opinion)


----------



## FLDVCFamily

Amy said:


> Well, then, all I can say is bummer, the options are disappointing.



What's even worse to me is the number of resorts that we can trade into that also have big lists of units sitting on RCI last call.  Can you just imagine the moment when the DVC owner who traded 200+ DVC points for an exchange finds out that the guy next to him at the pool got the same unit for under $300 on last call  Even if you don't have an RCI account (and therefore access to last call), why wouldn't you rent out the points and then use the $$ to rent the desired unit for a song off of Ebay or a site like VRBO?  Direct exchanges with RCI don't favor the DVC owner in my opinion anyway.

Now trading into DVC with a cheap weeks trader just got really attractive though.  It looks like they are only making 1 and 2 bedroom deposits now instead of all the studio deposits that used to show up on II.  I'd love to know the rationale behind going with RCI and then not depositing studios for exchange anymore???


----------

